# desperate for a canter!



## Lexi-puppy (Jan 13, 2008)

hi there

i just wondered if anyone had any advice i have the worlds worst canter seat!!!!

john whitaker i definatly am not!

whenever i canter i either bounce around terrible or when i take away my stirrups my legs come up and me toes point to the floor alot like frankie dettori!!!

all my instructor does is shout at me!!

please help!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Its in the hips! Practice grinding your hips and go with the movement of the horse. The key is to be flexible in your pelvis and have good balance. Its just practice. Maybe you need a more sympathetic and patient instructor!


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Lexi-puppy said:


> whenever i canter i either bounce around terrible or when i take away my stirrups my legs come up and me toes point to the floor alot like frankie dettori!!!
> 
> all my instructor does is shout at me!!


I know it is difficult but as *Bullbreeds* said its all in the hips. I learnt to perfect my balance by riding bareback for a few months, you could try this if your horse is safe to ride without a saddle. If not it all comes down to practice, you will have to learn to push your seat into the saddle and go with the flow. Your instructor shouldn't shout at you unless you are doing something dangerous. Maybe you should find a different instructor that will help you rather than yell. Shouting not only puts unnecessary pressure on you but can also upset the horse.


----------

